# Spray foam for background



## smeeegal (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi, i'm searching for the right spray foam to use for my background. I want to make sure i'm getting one that is safe to use in vivs.

Does anyone know the right make/type of spray foam to use?

Thanks


----------



## RhacodactyBoy (Jun 19, 2011)

i used to use polycell expanding foam 










but now because i make so many custom backgrounds i use this stuff which is AMAZING!!!!




























^^^ Thats the acutal brand of EF i buy aswell 

Hope this helps


----------



## smeeegal (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. Are all EF's relatively safe to use in vivs then?


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

smeeegal said:


> Thanks for the reply. Are all EF's relatively safe to use in vivs then?


No they must NOT contain fire retardants.


----------



## charrog (Sep 21, 2012)

I.e. it must state on the back it is flammable


----------



## smeeegal (Jul 22, 2013)

: victory:


----------

